# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Αγχώδη διαταραχή...μια ζωή

## Deep purple

καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πρόσφατα μετά από κάποια γεγονότα και αρκετες περιπλανησεις και σκέψεις για το τι πρέπει να πράξω, επισκέφτηκα εναν ψυχίατρο σε κακή κατάσταση, με τρελλο άγχος και κρισεις πανικού και εδω και κάποιους μήνες κάνω θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά. Εχω άγχος απο παιδί ενώ στο παρελθόν για αρκετά χρόνια έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία.

Καλώς σας βρήκα

----------


## lilium

καλως ηρθες και ευχομαι να μην ανοικεις για πολυ εδω,οπως ολοι βεβαια.
Δεν ειναι ταμπου ο ψυχιατρος.εχω παει και εγω, ειμαι αρρωστοφοβικη.Δε ξερεις ποσο ψυχοφθορο ειναι να ζεις συνεχεια σε αγωνια .....
Και εγω χαπακονομαι.Ας το δουμε αλλιως οπως ο χ παιρνει χαπια για τη πιεση ετσι και εμεις οι ευαισθητοι ανθρωποι θα παιρνουμε το χαπακι μας.

----------


## lilium

ποσο χρονων εισαι βρε?τι μια ζωη/?

----------


## Deep purple

Είμαι 34, εεε....για την ακρίβεια σε λίγες ημέρες κλείνω τα 35. 

Δεν θεωρώ ταμπού τον ψυχίατρο, ούτε βέβαια τα φάρμαμα που είναι απαραίτητα για αρκετές ασθένειες. Ο μόνος μου ενδοιασμός για να πάρω χάπια ήταν το γεγονός ότι ακόμη δεν εχω γίνει μητέρα. Και πάντα φοβόμουν τι θα γίνει αν την περίοδο που παίρνω φάρμακα μείνω και έγκυος. Ομως πολλές φορές έρχεται η ίδια η ζωη και σου ανατρέπει σχέδια και ανησυχίες, μιας και για διάφορους λόγους η εγκυμοσύνη δεν αποδείχτηκε εύκολη υπόθεση για εμένα. Οπότε και το όνειρο της μητρότητας πάγωσε και άρχισε η θεραπεία. Δεν ξέρω ακόμη για πόσο καιρό θα παίρνω φάρμακα.

----------


## Αόρατος...

Ειλικρινά εύχομαι να σου φύγουν γρήγορα τα συμπτώματα του άγχους και ένας λόγος παραπάνω που το λέω αυτό, είναι το γεγονός ότι (έτσι κατάλαβα από τα γραφόμενά σου τουλάχιστον) θέλεις να γίνεις μητέρα.

----------


## giorgosm

εγω οσουσ ξερω και ειχαν τα συμτοματα αυτα τα ξεπερασαν. και γω μαζι. μπορει παντα να σου μενει μια ανσφαλεια αλλα να εισαι σιγουρι οτι θα το ξεπερασεις και συ. και ολα θα ερθουν με τον καιρο τους. και παιδι θα κανεις και ολα θα γινουν .απλα πανε λιγο παρα περα τα σχεδια . τωρα κανε τη θεραπεια σου και σε λιγους μηνες που θα εισαι πολυ καλυτερα θα δεις οτι ολα θα τα βλεπεισ πολυ διαφορετικα. ευχομε τα καλυτερα.

----------


## Deep purple

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και τα καλά σας λόγια

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τα συμπτωματα ξεπερνιουνται αλλα θελουν το χρονο τους και μεχρι να ξεπεραστουν τελειως ειναι δυσκολο και το παλευεις πολυ εγω εχω γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη και παθαινα και κρισεις πανικου οι οποιες ναι μεν σταματησαν αλλα πηρε περιπου 1 χρονο και με αγχολυτικα ταυτιχρονα..

----------


## Deep purple

Lacrymosa και εγω γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχη εχω. Πριν από λίγους μήνες, μετά από ενα σοβαρό γεγονός, ξεκίνησαν και οι κρίσεις. Σταμάτησαν τώρα αλλά αισθάνομαι πολύ ευάλωτη, σαν να εχει σπάσει κάτι μέσα μου το οποίο δεν πρόκειται ποτέ ξανά να "κολλήσει".
Αγχολυτικά παίρνω πια μόνο εάν είμαι χάλια.

----------


## Lacrymosa

κι εγω ετσι νιωθω τωρα που σταματησαν οι κρισεις πανικου τελειως κατεστραμμενη και εξαντλημενη....περναει μεν αλλα σε καταστρεφει...εχεις αυτην την αισθηση.....κατι σοβαρο αμα προκυψει μπορει ανα πασα στιγμη να πυροδοτησει και παλι τις κρισεις πανικου και το φοβαμαι πολυ αυτο.....
αγχολυτικα παιρνω κι εγω τωρα οταν δεν την παλευω αλλιως αλλα μεχρι να το αντιμετωπισω επαιρνα επι 1,5 χρονο ασε ειχα γινει junkie!!

----------


## Deep purple

Ναι εχεις δικιο, και εγώ φοβάμαι μήπως ξαναπάθω τα ίδια. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να ζήσουμε σε γυάλινο κλουβί. Θα το παλέψουμε

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εμεις το παλευουμε αυτο μας παλευει αντε να δουμε στο τελος τι θα γινει!!

----------


## Deep purple

Θα νικήσουμε εμείς!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ετσι!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## πεννυ

Καλησπέρα! Κι εγώ υποφέρω από γενικευμένο άγχος. Ολα μου φταίνε. Βέβαια αντιμετωπίζω σοβαρα προβλήματα στο σπίτι. Είμαι 40 χρόνων και έχω ένα γιο με εγκεφαλική παράλυση 7 χρόνων, χωρίς ελπίδες για βελτίωση της κατάστασης του. Δεν περπατάει, δε μιλάει. Πέθανε ο πατέρας μου πριν 40 μέρες από καρκίνο και όλα αυτά έχουν πυροδοτήσει μια κατάσταση που προυπήρχε. Ο σύζυγος δεν καταλαβαίνει τι περνάω και με ειρωνεύεται επειδή επισκέπτομαι ψυχολόγο. Παίρνω και αντικαταθλιπτικά τα zoloft επειδή παθαίνω και κρίσεις πανικού. Ο ψυχίατρος με καθησυχάζει ότι δεν είναι τίποτα σοβαρό. Ο μεγάλος φόβος μου είναι μήπως τρελλαθώ ή μήπως πεθάνω. Είναι στιγμές που νιώθω χαμένη, κάνω περίεργες σκεψεις και νιώθω μακριά από όλους. Νιωθω ότι δεν είμαι ο εαυτός μου, δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω. Αποτέλεσμα; Ενοχλήσεις στην καρδιά και στο στομάχι. Φτερουγίσματα σαν να έχω αγωνία για κάτι. Πάνω που ηρεμώ ξαναυποτροπιάζω. Μήπως πρέπει να μάθω να ζω με αυτό; Δεν μπορώ να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι μεγαλώνω και ότι σκέφτομαι διαφορετικά από ότι πριν ένα ή δύο χρόνια.

----------


## Deep purple

Πέννυ και εγώ είχα φοβίες μετά τις κρίσεις πανικού ότι μπορεί να τρελλαθώ. Και εγώ έχω πόνους στο στήθος λόγω άγχους πολύ πιο έντονους από ότι παλιότερα.Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και η ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθήσουν είναι σίγουρο. Μην ανησυχείς η κατάσταση θα καλυτερέψει. Δεν πρόκειται να τρελλαθείς, αντιμετωπίζεις ούτως ή άλλως δύσκολες καταστάσεις και τα καταφέρνεις. Όσο για τον άντρα σου μη δίνεις και πολλή σημασία σε αυτά που λέει, ίσως το κάνει λόγω αδυναμίας να βοηθήσει ή ίσως νομίζει ότι με να το "υποτιμήσει" το πρόβλημα σε βοηθάει. Θελω να πω ότι μπορεί να νομίζει ότι βοηθάει, απλά το κάνει με λάθος τρόπο.
Λυπάμαι πολύ για το θάνατο του πατέρα σου, είναι σίγουρο ότι πυροδότησε την κατάστασή σου. Να μου φιλήσεις το γιο σου, τον άγγελό σου.

----------


## Αόρατος...

Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι σε ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να κατανοήσουν αυτά τα πράγματα, (κρίσεις πανικού, φοβίες ή ακόμα και τις απλές επισκέψεις στον ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο), καλό ίσως είναι να μην ανοίγουμε και πολλές κουβέντες - πάντα αναφορικά με αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα - γιατί το μόνο που γίνεται, είναι να μας χαλάνε την ψυχολογία.
Πέννυ και Deep Purple, κουράγιο και το κεφάλι ψηλά.

----------


## πεννυ

Deep Purple και Βασίλη73 ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση. Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να λέμε πολλά σε ανθρωπους που δεν κατανοούν αυτά τα πράγματα, αλλά σε στιγμές αδυναμίας όταν δεν μπορώ να είμαι καλά αλλά ούτε και να προσποιηθώ γίνεται φανερή η κατάσταση και αναγκάζομαι να πω κάποια πράγματα. Σήμερα είμαι καλύτερα και μετά και από τις δικές σας απαντήσεις ακόμα καλύτερα. Για να δούμε για πόσο. Deep Purple τα φιλάκια στον άγγελό μου τα έδωσα. Πραγματικός άγγελος και ήρωας.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Πεννυ λυπάμαι για τον πατέρα σου..Οσο για τα άγχος πίστεψέ με τώρα έτσι νιώθεις, φυσικά και δεν θα είσαι έτσι μια ζωή...χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα και θα γίνεις ακόμα καλύτερα..!!! Αντλησε κουράγιο και δύναμη απ τον γιο σου, σε χρειαζεται και τον χρειαζεσαι...ολα θα περασουν, θεμα χρονου ειναι εγω εχω ξεπερασει (πιστευω) τις κρισεις πανικου μετα απο 1,5 χρονο και ηδη νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα...με το αγχος συμβιβαστηκα και εμαθα να προσπαθω να το ελεγχω αλλα οσο παει θα υποχωρει κι αυτο ελπιζω..

----------


## Deep purple

Πέννυ μου σε ευχαριστώ για τα φιλιά που έδωσες στο γιο σου εκ μέρους μου!!!!!!! 

Μην ανησυχείς, φάση είναι θα περάσει. Και δε χρειάζεται να "κρύβεσαι" μέσα στο ΄σπίτι σου. Ανθρωπος είσαι, και σου συμβαίνουν τόσα πολλά. Όποτε θέλεις να μιλάς, εδώ θα είμαστε!
ΥΣ Να ανάβεις κεράκια στον πατέρα σου. Για την ψυχούλα του.

Βασίλη σε ευχαριστώ για τα ενθαρρυντικά λόγια.Να 'σαι καλά

----------


## Deep purple

Οι πόνοι στο στήθος έχουν γίνει πολύ ενοχλητικοί. Και αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι ότι κάποιες φορές είναι σα να λειτουργεί το σώμα μου αυτόνομα, με πιάνουν πόνοι χωρίς να ειμαι αγχωμένη ή να σκέφτομαι κάτι δυσαρεστο. Καλά αν στεναχωρηθω για κάτι, δεν το συζητώ....

Σε λίγες ημέρες θα επισκεφτώ και τον ψυχίατρο για να τα πούμε απο κοντά, ίσως χρειαστεί να αυξηθεί η δόση του αντικαταθλιπτικού.

----------


## ioannis2

> Οι πόνοι στο στήθος έχουν γίνει πολύ ενοχλητικοί. Και αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι ότι κάποιες φορές είναι σα να λειτουργεί το σώμα μου αυτόνομα, με πιάνουν πόνοι χωρίς να ειμαι αγχωμένη ή να σκέφτομαι κάτι δυσαρεστο. Καλά αν στεναχωρηθω για κάτι, δεν το συζητώ....
> 
> Σε λίγες ημέρες θα επισκεφτώ και τον ψυχίατρο για να τα πούμε απο κοντά, ίσως χρειαστεί να αυξηθεί η δόση του αντικαταθλιπτικού.


Να αυξηθεί η δόση του αντικαταθλιπτικού λες..... εσύ κατέβαλες προσπάθεια με τις δικές σου δυνάμεις να το νικήσεις ή έχεις υποκαταστήσει τις δικές σου δυνάμεις με τα φάρμακα;

η ψυχολογία έχει εφεύρει μεθόδους τρόπου σκέψης με τις οποίες μαθαίνεις καπως να ελέγχεις τις φοβίες και το άγχος. Υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο στη ζωή σου που σε αγχώνει πχ κάτι με δουλειά ή ερωτική σχέση ή πρόκειται για μια γενική κατάσταση της σκέψης σου; 

Προσπάθησε να κάνεις πράγματα που σε βοηθούν να ξεφεύγεις από το άγχος και τη φοβία. Σίγουρα μέσα από τη δική σου εμπειρία στη ζωή υπήρξαν πράγματα με τα οποία ασχολήθηκες ή άνθρωποι με τους οποίους συναναστρέφεσαι, όπου έστω και για ελάχιστο χρόνο το άγχος κλπ αποδυναμωνόταν ή εξαφανιζόταν και έδινε έστω και στιγμιαία τη θέση του στη χαρά. Θυμήσου αυτές τις στιγμές και αυτές τις δραστηριότητες ή επαφές με ανθρώπους, προσπάθησε να τα ενδυναμώσεις και να τα κάνεις όσο πιο συχνά γίνεται. Έτσι απαλύνεται η κατάσταση και αποκτάς δυνάμεις, οι οποίες σταδιακά θα δεις να εκτοπίζουν όλο και περισσότερο αυτό το άγχος. Μην κανεις ποτε το λαθος να κλεινεσαι ερμητικά στον εαυτό σου ή να παραμένεις σε χώρους΄που σου προκαλούν αυτή τη ψυχική κατάσταση. Μην αφήνεις τις σκέψεις να σε παρασύρουν. Βάζε τα δυνατά σου όποτε αυτές βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη να αποδυναμώνεις την ένταση τους και να τις εκλογικεύεις. 

Σου συστήνω να επισκεφθείς και ένα ψυχολόγο με θεμα μεθοδοι ελέγχου της σκέψης σε αυτες τις καταστάσεις, θα βοηθηθείς. 

Συμπέρασμα, βάλε με τους πιο πάνω τρόπους τις δικές σου δυνάμεις στο να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα, οι οποίες υπάρχουν μέσα σου αλλά το άγχος κλπ τις κρατά στην αδράνεια και στο περιθώριο, βρες τις και βγαλε τις στην επιφάνεια. Τα φαρμακα υποκαθιστούν τις δυναμεις αυτές, δεν μπορείς να τα παίρνεις για πάντα. Όσο βάζεις τις δικές σου δυνάμεις τόσο λιγότερα φαρμακα θα χρειάζεσαι. Μην στηριζεσαι αποκλειστικά πάνω τους.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συμφωνω με το γιαννη...τα φαρμακα δεν σε απαλλασουν απ τα ψυχοσωματικα ουτε "θεραπευουν"..απλα απο εκει που εισαι χαλια κ ανημπορος να κανεις οτιδηποτε, σε βοηθανε κ σου δινουν το εναυσμα να σηκωθεις κ στη συνεχεια να ενταξεις κ τις δικες σου δυναμεις, να προσπαθησεις να τις αξιοποιησεις προκειμενου να αντιμετωπισεις πιο αποτελεσματικα το προβλημα...η ψυχοθεραπεια βοηθαει πολυ σ αυτο το καμματι, σε βοηθαει να αντιληφθεις πραγματα που δεν τα ειχες καν υποψιν κ σου ανοιγει "πορτες" ωστε να δεις πιο συνολικα το προβλημα κ να εντοπισεις τις αιτιες που το προκαλουν γιατι τιποτα δεν προκυπτει αναιτια...

----------


## Deep purple

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Εννοείται ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι τα φάρμακα λύνουν τα πάντα. Αλίμονο. Και ψυχοθεραπεία έκανα για χρόνια.
Στην παρούσα φάση της ζωής μου και στην έξαρση του προβλήματός μου, τα φάρμακα είναι απαραίτητα. Αν αυξήσω τη δόση θα το κάνω μόνο αν το αποφαφίσει ο γιατρός τον οποίο εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα. 

Θα προσπαθήσω να ανασυντάξω τις δυνάμεις μου όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ. Σαφώς και δε θέλω να παίρνω για πάντα φάρμακα

----------


## Deep purple

Γιαννη, αυτη τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο που με αγχώνει. συνέβη κάτι σοβαρό στη ζωή μου που πυροδότησε το άγχος που πάντα έχω, με κρίσεις πανικού. Οι κρίσεις έφυγαν, αλλά φαίνεται ότι ειμαι ευάλωτη, γιατί όπως έγραψα, οι πόνοι στο στηθος ερχονται στο άσχετο, είναι σα να λειτουργει το σωμα μόνο του. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να φύγουν σιγά σιγά

----------


## claire

deep purple, θα φύγουν αν τους αγνοήσεις κι εσύ λίγο. οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι έχουν πονάκια, αλλά δεν δίνουν τόση σημασία όσο ένας αγχώδης και ολίγον αρρωστοφοβικός. σημασία έχει να εκλογικεύσεις αυτό που νιώθεις και να μην το φοβάσαι, να μην το αφήνεις να σου χαλάει τη μέρα. όλα θα πάνε καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## Deep purple

claire δεν είμαι αρρωστοφοβική, δεν φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι από τους πόνους αυτούς.

Πάντως και ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε το ίδιο με σένα, ότι αν τους "αφήσω" τους πόνους θα με αφήσουν και αυτοί. Οπότε προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να αδιαφορώ

----------


## πεννυ

Αχ βρε παιδιά τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Εχω βαρεθεί. Από χθες είμαι πολύ χάλια. Βέβαια και λόγω του καιρού ποναει το κεφάλι μου και ο αυχένας μου και όλο μου το σώμα. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί και με έχει κουράσει ταυτόχρονα είναι η ψυχική μου διάθεση. Νιώθω ότι είμαι μόνο σώμα, καθετί μου φέρνει φόβο και δε θέλω να κάνω τίποτα. Την περασμενη βδομάδα ήμουν καλά αλλά αρρώστησα με αμυγδαλίτιδα και μετά έπεσα πολύ ψυχολογικά. Παίρνω ένα αγχολυτικό μια φορά την ημερα αλλά με την αντιβίωση δεν το πήρα δυο τρεις μέρες. Πήρα το γιατρό μου τηλέφωνο σήμερα και μου είπε να τα συνεχίσω. Ολα αυτά που νιώθω λέει είναι από την αλλαγή του καιρού. Νιώθω τελείως διαφορετικά και αισθάνομαι πολύ αδύναμη. Θα μου πείτε μηπως πυροδοτησε κατι την υπαρχουσα κατάσταση. Ε προέκυψαν κάτι προβλήματα στη δουλειά του συζύγου μου και είναι όλο άγχος και κακή διάθεση και προβληματιζόμαστε έντονα για αλλαγή καριέρας. Και βέβαια το πιο σημαντικό η απουσία του πατέρα μου που πεθανε πριν δύο μήνες εν όψει του Πάσχα. Ελα όμως που εγώ δεν ανακουφίζομαι με τις αιτίες αυτές της υποτροπής μου. Πιστεύω να είμαι καλύτερα αύριο.

----------


## Αόρατος...

> claire δεν είμαι αρρωστοφοβική, δεν φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι από τους πόνους αυτούς.
> 
> Πάντως και ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε το ίδιο με σένα, ότι αν τους "αφήσω" τους πόνους θα με αφήσουν και αυτοί. Οπότε προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να αδιαφορώ


Όλοι σχεδόν οι γιατροί αυτό λένε, αλλά είναι μερικές φορές που ενώ αδιαφορούμε - μη σου πω σφυρίζουμε κι αδιάφορα - αυτά μας επαναφέρουν στην πραγματικότητα.
Ένας γιατρός μου είχε πει, όταν έρχονται αυτοί οι πόνοι ή οι φοβίες, να τους υποδέχεσαι λέει, είτε με θυμό, (δηλαδή "άντε και γ@μ@θ@τε ρε πόνοι), είτε με καλή πρόθεση, (δηλαδή καλώς τα παιδιά..), αλλά να μην τους φοβάσαι, να μην τους δέχεσαι με φόβο, λέει ο ντόκτορ. Αυτό βέβαια στα λόγια είναι εύκολο αλλά στην πράξη όχι και τόσο.

----------


## Deep purple

Συμφωνώ και με αυτήν την άποψη Βασίλη.Κυρίως με το δεύτερο σκέλος της υποδοχής και της αποδοχής. Θα πρέπει όσο μπορούμε να αποδεχόμαστε την κατάσταση και τα συμπτώματα, γιατί με "βίαιες" σκέψεις δεν πρόκειται να απαλλαγούμε από όλα αυτά.

Πέννυ πιστεύω ότι όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις όντως πυροδότησαν την κατάσταση. Γιατί λες ότι δεν πείθεσαι; εσυ τι πιστεύεις ότι γίνεται;

----------


## ioannis2

> Γιαννη, αυτη τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο που με αγχώνει. συνέβη κάτι σοβαρό στη ζωή μου που πυροδότησε το άγχος που πάντα έχω, με κρίσεις πανικού. Οι κρίσεις έφυγαν, αλλά φαίνεται ότι ειμαι ευάλωτη, γιατί όπως έγραψα, οι πόνοι στο στηθος ερχονται στο άσχετο, είναι σα να λειτουργει το σωμα μόνο του. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να φύγουν σιγά σιγά


Αν όλα ξεκίνησαν από κάποιο σοβαρό περιστατικό, η ψυχολογία έχει μεθόδους αντιμετωπισης τραυματικών εμπειριών. Δοκίμασες καποια μέθοδο απ αυτές; 
Δυστυχώς είναι να μη συμβει σε καποιον κάτι τέτοιο. Στην ψυχική κατάπτωση που προκαλεί ένα τετοιο περιστατικό έρχονται στη συνέχεια να προστεθούν άγχος και άλλα ψυχικά τραύματα , μικρότερης έστω έντασης, τα οποία προκύπτουν μέσα από τις δυσκολίες της ζωής οι οποίες ήταν το επακόλουθο αυτού του περιστατικού. Το αρχικό τραύμα δημιουργεί στον άνθρωπο ψυχική κατάπτωση και η κατάπτωση αυτή έχει ως αποτέλεσμα αποτυχίες στη ζωή, αφού το άτομο δυσκολεύεται πλέον να εργαστεί σωστά, δεν έχει όρεξη για κοινωνικές επαφές ή κάνει πολλά λάθη στις αποφάσεις του, τα οποία επιβαρύνουν την ήδη άσχημη κατάσταση.

Σε τετοιες πειπτώσεις συστήνεται η βοήθεια ειδικού στην αντιμετώπιση τραυματικών εμπειριών . Επίσης άλλη μέθοδος είναι το να βιώνεις στη μνήμη σου τετοιες καταστάσεις με όλο και λιγότερη ένταση ή να επιδιώκεις το να κανεις πράγματα ή το να φέρνεις στο νου σου αλλες σκέψεις που σε αποτρέπουν από του να σκεφτεσαι τραυματικές εμπειρίες ή τουλάχιστον τις περιορίζουν. Για το άγχος γενικά επεδίωξε να σαι κοντά σε ανθρώπους που σου προσφερουν γαλήνη με την επικοινωνία τους ή που νοιώθεις την αγάπη τους προς το άτομο σου. Προσπάθησε να ασχολείσαι με δραστηριότητες ή χόμπι τα οποία θέλουν σκέψη και συγκέντρωση ή ως εκ της φυσης τους κουράζουν και άρα απομακρύνουν το νου από τετοιες σκέψεις. Κάνε πράγματα που σου προσφέρουν μικρές έστω επιτυχίες και ικανοποίηση ότι δημιούργησες κάτι, λειτουργούν ως αντίβαρο του άγχους αφού τα θετικά στη ζωή δημιουργούν ευχάριστη εμπειρία και χαρά όταν μετά γινεται επίκληση τους με τη σκέψη. Όλα αυτά σε απομακρύνουν από τις αγχωτικές καταστάσεις. Επίσης το να φτιάξεις μια ωραία σχέση με κάποιον που να σε γνοιαζεται προσφέρει γαλήνη. 

Τέτοιες μέθοδοι χρειάζονται, με το χρόνο το εξαλείφουν το άγχος ή τουλάχιστον το περιορίζουν δραστικά.

Κουράγιο και δύναμη!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Όλοι σχεδόν οι γιατροί αυτό λένε, αλλά είναι μερικές φορές που ενώ αδιαφορούμε - μη σου πω σφυρίζουμε κι αδιάφορα - αυτά μας επαναφέρουν στην πραγματικότητα.
> Ένας γιατρός μου είχε πει, όταν έρχονται αυτοί οι πόνοι ή οι φοβίες, να τους υποδέχεσαι λέει, είτε με θυμό, *(δηλαδή "άντε και γ@μ@θ@τε* *ρε πόνοι*), είτε με καλή πρόθεση, (δηλαδή καλώς τα παιδιά..), αλλά να μην τους φοβάσαι, να μην τους δέχεσαι με φόβο, λέει ο ντόκτορ. Αυτό βέβαια στα λόγια είναι εύκολο αλλά στην πράξη όχι και τόσο.


χαχαχ Βασιλη κι εμενα αυτο μου λεει!!! Εγω βεβαια τους το λεω αλλα οι πονοι κ οι φοβοι δεν το καταλαβαινουν μαλλον μιλουν αλλη γλωσσα χεχε!!
Εγω παντως με την αποδοχη γενικα εχω ενα θεμα..Φοβαμαι οτι αμα αρχισω συνειδητα κ το αποδεχομαι δεν θα το ξεπερασω ποτε γιατι θε ειναι σεν να μην με πειραζει που το εχω ενω στην πραγματικοτητα με πειραζει κ πολυ μαλιστα...δεν μπορω ας πουμε να φανταστω οτι μια ζωη θα εχω αυτα τα κωλοσυμπτωματα (αν κ δεν το θεωρω απιθανο) αλλα μονο στη σκεψη φρικαρω...

----------


## πεννυ

Τα ίδια μου λέει και μένα ο γιατρός μου. Οτι άλλοι αυτά που περνάω εγώ θα τα περνούσαν τελείως ανώδυνα και ομαλά ενώ εγώ είμαι πιο ευαίσθητη και αντιδρώ έτσι. Πρέπει να μάθω να ζω με αυτά. Εύκολο είναι; Οταν με πιάνει και αυτές οι μέρες είναι στο φόρτε τους είμαι πολύ χάλια. Προσπαθώ να εφαρμοσω τα λόγια του και να πω δεν έχω τίποτα αλλά τα 'διαβολάκια' έρχονται συνέχεια στο μυαλό. Εχω βαρεθεί να τα αποδιδω μια στον καιρό μια στην τάδε κατάσταση μια στη δείνα. Οσο μεγαλώνουμε μεγαλώνουν και τα προβλήματα τι θα γίνει; θα είμαι συνέχεια χάλια ή θα παίρνω συνέχεια φάρμακα; Τα lexotanyl θα κάνουν χρυσή δουλειά. Μάνα κουράγιο!!!

----------


## Deep purple

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ!
Κουράγιο σε όλους μας

----------


## Αόρατος...

> χαχαχ Βασιλη κι εμενα αυτο μου λεει!!! Εγω βεβαια τους το λεω αλλα οι πονοι κ οι φοβοι δεν το καταλαβαινουν μαλλον μιλουν αλλη γλωσσα χεχε!!
> Εγω παντως με την αποδοχη γενικα εχω ενα θεμα..Φοβαμαι οτι αμα αρχισω συνειδητα κ το αποδεχομαι δεν θα το ξεπερασω ποτε γιατι θε ειναι σεν να μην με πειραζει που το εχω ενω στην πραγματικοτητα με πειραζει κ πολυ μαλιστα...*δεν μπορω ας πουμε να φανταστω οτι μια ζωη θα εχω αυτα τα κωλοσυμπτωματα (αν κ δεν το θεωρω απιθανο) αλλα μονο στη σκεψη φρικαρω*...


Αυτο ακριβώς σκέφτομαι και γω, μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο να μην μου φύγουν ποτέ, ούτε καν να το σκέφτομαι θέλω.

----------


## Johnc

καλησπερα και απο εμενα!ονομαζομαι Γιαννης και ειμαι 20 ετων.εχω προβλημα απο τα 16 μετα απο μια κακη εμπειρια απο χρηση καναβις.μη τα πολυλογω ακουστε συμπτωματα (καθημερινη βαση).
Ταχυκαρδια,ιλλιγος,δυσπνοι α,αισθημα φουσκςμενου στομαχιου.πονος στην κοιλια δεξια,κακος υπνος,πονοι στο θωρακα,μουδιασμα στο μικρο δαχτυλο και τον παραμεσο και ποδιου και χεριου (αριστερου μονο),ΠΑΓΩΜΕΝΑ ποδια.ειλικρινα σα να τα εχω σε παγο μεσα,αλλαγες στις συνηθειες του εντερου,νοσοφοβεια,παρα πολυ ανχος και φοβος οτι εχω καρδια καρκινο θα παθω εγκεφαλικο και αλλα.μπορω να πω πως ειμαι αρκετα λογικος σαν ατομο και η περιγραφη που εδωσα μοιαζει πιο πολυ για τρελο.χαχα .υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινω καλα ? και πως?
Φιλικα Γιαννης.

----------


## Raffaella

> καλησπερα και απο εμενα!ονομαζομαι Γιαννης και ειμαι 20 ετων.εχω προβλημα απο τα 16 μετα απο μια κακη εμπειρια απο χρηση καναβις.μη τα πολυλογω ακουστε συμπτωματα (καθημερινη βαση).
> Ταχυκαρδια,ιλλιγος,δυσπνοι α,αισθημα φουσκςμενου στομαχιου.πονος στην κοιλια δεξια,κακος υπνος,πονοι στο θωρακα,μουδιασμα στο μικρο δαχτυλο και τον παραμεσο και ποδιου και χεριου (αριστερου μονο),ΠΑΓΩΜΕΝΑ ποδια.ειλικρινα σα να τα εχω σε παγο μεσα,αλλαγες στις συνηθειες του εντερου,νοσοφοβεια,παρα πολυ ανχος και φοβος οτι εχω καρδια καρκινο θα παθω εγκεφαλικο και αλλα.μπορω να πω πως ειμαι αρκετα λογικος σαν ατομο και η περιγραφη που εδωσα μοιαζει πιο πολυ για τρελο.χαχα .υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινω καλα ? και πως?
> Φιλικα Γιαννης.


Τοτε που λες ηταν η μοναδικη φορα που εκανες χρηση;

----------


## Johnc

γεια σου και ευχαριαστω για τη γρηγορη απαντηση σου.οχι δεν ηταν η ορωτη φορα.ειχα ξανακανει αρκετες φορες στο παρελθον.αν και τωρα δεν κανω.

----------


## Raffaella

> γεια σου και ευχαριαστω για τη γρηγορη απαντηση σου.οχι δεν ηταν η ορωτη φορα.ειχα ξανακανει αρκετες φορες στο παρελθον.αν και τωρα δεν κανω.


Το ρωτησα γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση το αγχος να ειναι και ενδειξη στερησης της συγκεκριμενης ουσιας.Εξαρταται βεβαια και ποσο καιρο εχεις σταματησει.
Περα απο αυτο, υπαρχει καποιος εξωτερικος παραγοντας που να σε πιεζε και να ξεκινησε το αγχος;Αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι συμπτωματα που παρα πολλοι τα εχουν χωρις να σημαινει καθολου πως επηρεαζεται η λογικη σου σε κατι, οπως αναφερεις...

----------


## Johnc

δεν ημουν ποτε χρηστης καθημερινης βασης.απλα ειχα κανει μερικες φορες.δεν τιθεται θεμα στερησης επομενος.εξωτερικος παραγοντας δεν νομιζω.χθες επαθα κατι που το εχω παθει 5-6 φορες και ειναι αρκετα δυσαρεστο και τρομακτικο.εκει που κοιμομουν ξυπνησα αποτωμα και αρχισα να ουρλιαζω κυριολεκτικα.δεν εβλεπα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και τρομαξα παρα πολυ .νιθω πως τιφλωθηκα εκεινη την ωρα.ξερεις τι μπορει να το προκαλει αυτο ?

----------


## Raffaella

> δεν ημουν ποτε χρηστης καθημερινης βασης.απλα ειχα κανει μερικες φορες.δεν τιθεται θεμα στερησης επομενος.εξωτερικος παραγοντας δεν νομιζω.χθες επαθα κατι που το εχω παθει 5-6 φορες και ειναι αρκετα δυσαρεστο και τρομακτικο.εκει που κοιμομουν ξυπνησα αποτωμα και αρχισα να ουρλιαζω κυριολεκτικα.δεν εβλεπα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και τρομαξα παρα πολυ .νιθω πως τιφλωθηκα εκεινη την ωρα.ξερεις τι μπορει να το προκαλει αυτο ?


Εννοεις ηταν κανονικος ο φωτισμος αλλα δεν εβλεπες τιποτα;Ποση ωρα σου κρατησε;

----------


## Johnc

αυτο ειναι που με τρομαζει.δεν ξερω εαν ειχε φοτισμο το δωματιο.ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος πως δεν ειχε γιατι μετα απο λιγο ανοιξα καπως το στορι και ειδα φως και ανακουφιστικα.ΚΑΤΑΤΡΟΜΑΞΑ και την κοπελα μου.πφφφφφ.υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει φως και να γινει αυτο ?????? κρατησε ο πανικος γυρο στα 5 δευτερα περιπου αλλα η ο χρονος ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ και κυριαρχει ο τρομος.τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο ?φοβαμαι μην το ξαναπαθω.απο τα χειροτερα συνεσθηματα που ειχα ποτε μου.

----------


## Raffaella

Μου εχει τυχει κι εμενα να ξυπναω ξαφνικα και με πανικο, και ηταν σε περιοδους που αγχωνομουν γενικα για το τι αποφασεις να παρω σε θεματα καθοριστικα για τη ζωη, κατι σαν υπαρξιακη κριση...Μολις τα ξεκαθαρισα σταματησα τουλαχιστον να ξυπναω ξαφνικα.Αφου λες οτι ειδες φως μετα ειναι πολυ πιθανο να ηταν κλειστα τα φωτα στη διαρκεια του πανικου κι αυτο να σε τρομαξε ακομη πιο πολυ...Επισης η πολλη καταναλωση καφέ μπορει να φερει ξαφνικο αγχος, αϋπνια κλπ, ή να πολλαπλασιασει το συνηθισμενο αγχος που εχουμε για διαφορα θεματα...Αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις τη βαθυτερη αιτια του πανικου, τουλαχιστον μην εχεις αγωνια οτι θα το ξαναπαθεις γιατι αυτη η αγωνια απο μονη της μπορει να το ξαναπροκαλεσει.

----------


## Johnc

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σου.δεν πινω καφε!να και ενα καλο!γενιακα δεν ειμαι καλα.ασπουμε τωρα εχω πονοκεφαλο(εδω και πολες ωρες)νιωθω αυξημενη πιεση στο κεφαλι μου και νιωθω καπως παραξενα.τα βλεπω καπως παραξενα τα πραγματα απο αποψη ψυχολογικη και οχι ματιων.δεν ξερω.δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα ψυχολογικα

----------


## Raffaella

Δεν μπορεις να βρεις καμια αιτια που να το εξηγει; Πολλες φορες οι φοβοι ειναι υποσυνειδητοι και δε τους αφηνουμε να εκφραστουν καθαρα...Μηπως καποιο αγχος για σπουδες κτλ ή καποιο προβλημα σε διαπροσωπικη σχεση σου τα προκαλει αυτα; Μηπως η ολη δυσαρεστη κατασταση της εποχης που ζουμε;

----------


## Johnc

οσο για την εποχη ειλικρινα ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ διοτι η ζωη ειναι μικρη για να κατσω να στεναχωριεμαι για αυτο.σπουδες πανε κατα διαλο αλλα ενταξυ μωρε κλαιν.με την κοπελα μου πραγματικα ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΑ.ζουμε το ονειρο μας.δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει.πφφφ λεω να παω σε ψυχολογο μια βολτα.δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο εχω ΤΟΣΟ πολυ στρες.νομιζω οτι εχω ΟΛΕ΅τις αρρωστιες.ενω παλια δε κωλωνα ΜΙΑ.!!! 
Υ.Γ οταν απαντας στα μνμτα μου να ξερεις πως η απαντηση μου θα παρει το ΠΟΛΥ 5 λεπτα.ευχαρριστω !

----------


## Johnc

φοβαμαι πωε θα παθω η εχω καρκινο λογο τσιγαρου και ιστορικου και καρδιακες παθησεις λογο τσιγαρου και ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ φοτωμενου ιστορικου..πατερας θειος παπους ΟΛΟΙ

----------


## Raffaella

Εχεις σκεφτει να το κοψεις μιας και υπαρχει και το ιστορικο; Τωρα εισαι πολυ μικρος ακομη αλλα αν το συνεχισεις μπορει συνεχεια να το εχεις αγχος και να πηγαινεις καθε τοσο για εξετασεις να επιβεβαιωνεις οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα...

----------


## Johnc

δεν νομιζω να γινει αυτο  :Smile:  .κοιταξε να δεις.εκανα αθλητησμο κικ μποξινγκ και μπορω να πω πως η ζωη μου πιγεναι πρως το καλυτερο.ενοιωθα υγειης.ΧΩΡΙ΅ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ.αλλα μου ειναι καπως δυσκολο να το κωψω.καπνιζω απο τα 13 μου χρονια.κατι αλλο.εχω νοσοφοβια και αυτο με εκανε να παθω και αγοραφοβια.γιατι ασ πουμε παλια πετουσα με αεροπλανο και ηταν ΤΕΛΙΑ.ολα γαματα!συγνωμη για τις κακες μου εκφρασεις.τωρα σκευτομαι να παω ταξιδι και ΧΕΖΟΜΑΙ .και παλι συγνωμη.σκευτομαι πως αν παθω κατι στο αεροπλανο ας πουμε εμφραγμα ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ? ειναι πολυ δυσκολη η ζωη μου διοτι εμποδιζομαι να κανω πραγματα που αγαπαω και χανω τα καλυτερα μου χρονια.δεν αξιζει γαμωτο.ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ.αν ειναι να πεθανω με φοβιες τι γενηθηκα ? τελος παντον η ζωη μου αρεσει πολυ και θελω να την ζησω οπως ο περρισοτερος πλυθησμος.κατανοω πως δεν ειμαστες ολοι ιδιοι και καποιοι εχουν σοβαροτερα προβληματα.σε ευχαριστω που αφιερωνεις χρονο για να αναλυουμε το προβλημα μου.ας μη σε ξερω σε εκτιμαω ιδιαιτερα γιαυτο και μονο.μου αρκει!

----------


## Raffaella

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια...Ειχα περασει παλιοτερα τη φαση της νοσοφοβιας, τωρα το εχω ξεπερασει...Πιστευω πως παιζει ρολο και το οτι βομβαρδιζομαστε συνεχως απο επιστημονικες πληροφοριες, για αρρωστιες σημαντικες κι ασημαντες και για τις θεραπειες τους...Ο ανθρωπινος εγκεφαλος δεν ειναι σε θεση να τα επεξεργαστει ολα αυτα, και καταληγουμε συχνα στον αοριστο τρομο για ολα.Σε αυτο συμβαλλει κι η "αγριοτητα" της ολης εποχης νομιζω.Για την αγοραφοβια σου ισως υπαρχουνν κι αλλοι λογοι, συνηθως η ριζα της ειναι ο φοβος για το οτι οι αλλοι δε σε κατανοουν, δεν ενδιαφερονται κλπ.Παντως, σχετικα με το τσιγαρο, παροτι εσυ αποφασιζεις τελικα τι θα κανεις, θα ελεγα οτι δεν ωφελει πουθενα, ειναι μονο ενα "ξεγελασμα" για το αγχος και μια περιττη, βλαβερη συνηθεια...

----------


## Johnc

ξεγελασμα για το ανχος δε θα το λεγα.δεν νομιζω πως ισχθει αυτο.για μενα τοθλαχιστον ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ.μακαρι να το κοψω.ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ

----------


## Johnc

πως το ξεπερασες?πηρες φαρμακα ?γτ εγω και στη χειροτερη περιπτωση να ειμαι δεν παιζει να παρω.ειμαι 100% ΚΑΤΑ της φαρμακευτικης αγωγης.ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ.μπορει να προκαλεσει μονημες σοβαρες βλαβες

----------


## Johnc

αν επιτρεπεις ποσο ετων εισαι?εχεις σχεση με την ψυχολογια επαγγελματικα η απλα εισαι και εσυ στην παθητικη πλευρα?

----------


## Raffaella

Κοντευω 22 ετων και δεν εχω επαγγελματικη σχεση με την ψυχολογια, απλως επειδη εχω περασει πολλα και διαφορα ψυχολογικα το εχω ψαξει σε τεραστιο βαθμο κι εχω καταλαβει πολλα. Κι εγω ειμαι τελειως εναντιον της φαρμακευτικης αγωγης...Τη νοσοφοβια την ξεπερασα με το να κατανοησω οτι ποτε κανεις δεν μπορει να ειναι 100 τοις εκατο σιγουρος για το τι συμβαινει στο σωμα του, αρα δεν εχει νοημα να ασχολειται...Βεβαια αυτο που με βοηθησε ακομη πιο πολυ ειναι η θρησκευτικη πιστη...Με αυτη νιωθεις την προστασια του Θεου και δεν αγωνιας για περιττα πραγματα.Παντως ο πιο αμεσος τροπος για να πειστεις οτι εισαι καλα ειναι οι στιγμες ηρεμιας και ευεξιας, σε αυτο με βοηθησε πολυ κι η σωματικη ασκηση.Οταν ειμαι σε σωματικη κινηση δεν εχω αγχος για τιποτα...Ισως και το κοψιμο του τσιγαρου βοηθησει στο να νιωσεις ευεξια και να αρχισει να υποχωρει και το αγχος κι οι φοβιες...

----------

